

National Academies Press Makes All PDF Books Free to Download - Bud
http://www8.nationalacademies.org/onpinews/newsitem.aspx?RecordID=06022011

======
Alienz
As long as the work is a result of taxpayer's money, they SHOULD make it free
for the public's access.

------
niels_olson
Maaaaan.... I submitted that within hours of the announcement. And got nuttin!
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2616450>). It's a good program. More
people should poke around that collection.

------
cafard
NAP has long been a leader in on-line publishing.

------
evangineer
Anybody familiar with NAP's business model?

~~~
bugsy
It's not a business, it's the publishing arm of the National Academy of
Science, which was chartered to "investigate, examine, experiment, and report
upon any subject of science" by the US Congress and signed into law by
President Lincoln in 1863. The idea was the government needed an academy of
experts to advise law makers on matters of science.

<http://www.nationalacademies.org/about/whoweare.html>

